# Violent Future - FREE DOWNLOAD



## graysonby (Nov 8, 2011)

My first self-made album is available for free download at this site:
Nitroglitch

It was very fun to make, and I'd like to spread my tracks as far as possible. Just take them, listen to your hearts content, and maybe even share the tracks with your friends! I make these with only my computer. I can't afford any expensive equipment yet, so my computer/internet has allowed me to show my affection towards the music world through innovative means.

I'm looking to collaborate with any singers/rappers who would like to help on my next project. I do use vocal clips, but I'm looking for some (somewhat) professional people to help me out. Send me a message with mp3 attachments if you're interested!
E-Mail: [email protected]

Also, if you don't like the quality of the free album, you can download each song individually from Nitroglitch's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free noi
in mp3 only formats. For some reason the Sound Cloud files sound better. You should also become a fan on Facebook! Happy Listening!


----------

